# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ادخل لتعرف معنى كلمة [>> طوبى <<] .

## احمد شبيب

الحمدلله وحده.

قال بن كثير - _رحمه الله_ - في تفسيره:
*"*......{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ } 
قال ابن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس: فرح وقُرة عين. وقال عِكْرِمة: نعم مالهم.
وقال الضحاك: غبطة لَهُم. وقال إبراهيم النَّخعي: خير لهم.
وقال قتادة: هي كلمة عربية يقول الرجل: "طوبى لك" ، أي: أصبت خيرًا. وقال في رواية: { طُوبَى لَهُمْ } حسنى لهم.
{ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ } أي: مرجع.
وهذه الأقوال شيء واحد لا منافاة بينها.

وقال سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس: { طُوبَى لَهُمْ } قال: هي أرض الجنة بالحبشية.
وقال سعيد بن مَسْجُوح: طوبى اسم الجنة بالهندية. وكذا روى السدي، عن عِكْرِمة: { طُوبَى لَهُمْ } أي: الجنة. وبه قال مجاهد.
وقال العوفي، عن ابن عباس: لما خلق الله الجنة وفرغ منها قال: { الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ } وذلك حين أعجبته.
وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا ابن حميد، حدثنا يعقوب، عن جعفر، عن شَهْر بن حَوْشَب قال: { طُوبَى } شجرة في الجنة، كل شجر الجنة منها، أغصانها من وراء سور الجنة.

وهكذا رُوي عن أبي هريرة، وابن عباس، ومغيث بن سُمَىّ، وأبي إسحاق السَّبِيعي وغير واحد من السلف: أن طوبى شجرة في الجنة، في كل دار منها غصن منها.

وذكر بعضهم أن الرحمن، تبارك وتعالى، غرسها بيده من حبة لؤلؤة، وأمرها أن تمتد، فامتدت إلى حيث يشاء الله تبارك وتعالى، وخرجت من أصلها ينابيع أنهار الجنة، من عسل وخمر وماء ولبن. 
وقد قال عبد الله بن وهب: حدثنا عمرو بن الحارث، أن درَّاجا أبا السَّمْح حدثه، عن أبي الهيثم، عن أبي سعيد الخدري، رضي الله عنه، مرفوعا: "طوبى: شجرة في الجنة مسيرة مائة سنة، ثياب أهل الجنة تخرج من أكمامها". وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا حسن بن موسى، سمعت عبد الله بن لَهِيعة، حدثنا دَرَّاج أبو السمح، أن أبا الهيثم حدثه، عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن رجلا قال: يا رسول الله، طوبى لمن رآك وآمن بك. قال: "طوبى لمن رآني وآمن بي، ثم طوبى، ثم طوبى، ثم طوبى لمن آمن بي ولم يرني". قال له رجل: وما طوبى؟ قال: "شجرة في الجنة مسيرة مائة عام، ثياب أهل الجنة تخرج من أكمامها".........*"*

----------


## احمد شبيب

فلما طال عليَّ قلت طُوطُو فقال طِي طِي

جاء في _لسان العرب_ :
"...ويقال طُوبى لَك وطُوبَاك بالإِضافة قال يعقوب ولا تَقُل طُوبِيكَ بالياءِ التهذيب والعرب تقول طُوبى لك ولا تقل طُوبَاك وهذا قول أَكثر النحويين إِلا الأَخفش فإِنه قال من العرب من يُضيفها فيقول طُوباك وقال أَبو بكر طُوباكَ إِن فعلت كذا قال هذا مما يلحن فيه العوام والصواب طُوبى لك إِن فعلت كذا وكذا وطُوبى شجرة في الجنة وفي التنزيل العزيز طُوبى لهم وحُسْن مآبٍ وذهب سيبويه بالآية مَذْهبَ الدُّعاء قال هو في موضع رفع يدلّك على رفعه رفعُ وحُسْنُ مآبٍ قال ثعلب وقرئَ طُوبى لهم وحُسْنَ مآبٍ فجعل طُوبى مصدراً كقولك سَقْياً له ونظيره من المصادر الرُّجْعَى واستدل على أَن موضعه نصب بقوله وحُسْنَ مآبٍ قال ابن جني وحكى أَبو حاتم سهلُ بن محمد السِّجِسْتاني في كتابه الكبير في القراءَات قال قرأَ عليَّ أَعرابي بالحرم طِيبَى لهم فأَعَدْتُ فقلتُ طُوبى فقال طِيبى فأَعَدْتُ فقلت طُوبى فقال طِيبَى فلما طال عليَّ قلت طُوطُو فقال طِي طِي قال الزجاج [ ص 565 ] جاءَ في التفسير عن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم أَن طُوبى شجرة في الجنة وقيل طُوبى لهم حُسْنَى لهم وقيل خَيْر لهم وقيل خِيرَةٌ لهم وقيل طُوبى اسم الجنة بالهِنْدية ( 1 ) 
وفي الصحاح طُوبى اسم شجرة في الجنة قال أَبو إِسحق طُوبى فُعْلى من الطِّيبِ والمعنى أَن العيشَ الطَّيِّبَ لهم وكلُّ ما قيل من التفسير يُسَدِّد قولَ النحويين إِنها فُعْلى من الطِّيبِ وروي عن سعيد بن جبير أَنه قال طُوبى اسم الجنة بالحبشية وقال عكرمة طُوبى لهم معناه الحُسْنَى لهم وقال قتادة طُوبى كلمة عربية تقول العرب طُوبى لك إِن فعلت كذا وكذا وأَنشد 
طُوبى لمن يَسْتَبْدِلُ الطَّوْدَ بالقُرَى ... ورِسْلاً بيَقْطِينِ العِراقِ وفُومها 
الرِّسْلُ اللبن والطَّوْدُ الجَبلُ واليَقْطِينُ القَرْعُ أَبو عبيدة كل ورقة اتَّسَعَتْ وسَتَرَتْ فهي يَقطِينٌ والفُوم الخُبْزُ والحِنْطَةُ ويقال هو الثُّومُ وفي الحديث إِن الإِسلام بَدأَ غريباً وسَيَعُود غريباً كما بدأَ فطُوبى للغُرباءِ طُوبى اسم الجنة وقيل شجرة فيها وأَصلها فُعْلى من الطيب فلما ضمت الطاء انقلبت الياء واواً وفي الحديث طُوبى للشَّأْمِ لأَن الملائكة باسطةٌ أَجنحتَها عليها المراد بها ههنا فُعْلى من الطيب لا الجنة ولا الشجرة واسْتَطَابَ الشيءَ وجَدَه طَيِّباً وقولهم ما أَطْيَبَه وما أَيْطَبه مقلوبٌ منه وأَطْيِبْ به وأَيْطِبْ به كله جائز 
______________________________
_( 1 ) قوله « بالهندية » قال الصاغاني فعلى هذا يكون أصلها توبى بالتاء فعربت فإنه ليس في كلام أهل الهند طاء )..."_

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد شبيب
وقد فقدناك في منتدى فرسان السنة أخي.

----------


## احمد شبيب

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد شبيب
> وقد فقدناك في منتدى فرسان السنة أخي.


 وجزاك الله بالمثل وزيادة أخي الحبيب أشجعي.
- _ما تفقد غالي_ - والقضية قضية ضيق وقت فقط أخي الحبيب, حتى هنا أنا لا أشارك كثيراً -_ للأسف_ -.
أكرمك الله وأحسن إليك يا غالي.

----------

